# My New Baby Red Bellies



## wrenchaholic (Jul 14, 2013)

They are literally paranoid of the camera so this is the best I can do. They are paranoid in general! awesome little guys> I had a school of silver dollars years ago and I cant believe the behavior is almost the same....had em about a month now and so far so good.


----------



## Marshall1391 (Jun 13, 2013)

beauts!


----------



## RayW (Jul 17, 2013)

Agree with Marshall, good lookin little guys!

Makes me wish I was getting little guys for my tank... and watch them grow up, not getting 6-7in ones like I am getting...

I pick them up tomorrow!


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

very nice!...


----------



## Ahmed (Jun 23, 2007)

Great looking juves!

Advice, keep your tank bare. Put the tank in an area where there's plenty of traffic ( people walking past ). Not that they're not gonna get comfortable and explore the tank more in the next few days.. but this way, you'll have them eating out of your hands by the end of the week.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

love em. really love that tank set up too its different but done really nicely


----------

